# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Beslagen tong - Artikel

## Agnes574

Een beslagen tong?

Als er een lichaamsdeel is dat veel over je gezondheid zegt, is het wel je tong. Deze zou mooi roze en vochtig moeten zijn. Toch zijn er heel wat mensen waar dit niet het geval is. Ze hebben een beslagen tong, wat zorgt voor een slechte adem.

Oorzaken van een beslagen tong

Laat me eerst zeggen dat de meest voorkomende oorzaak van een beslagen tong, uitdroging is. Wanneer je onvoldoende water drinkt, resulteert dit heel vaak in een witte, beslagen tong. Dus steek je tong uit, kijk naar de kleur en ga na of je momenteel dorst hebt. Als je ook nog eens (een lichte vorm van) hoofdpijn hebt, start je maar best meteen met het drinken van water. 
Daarnaast zijn er nog heel wat oorzaken van een beslagen tong:
-Overmatig gebruik van alcohol (alcohol drijft vocht af en zorgt daardoor voor uitdroging van je lichaam) 
-Teveel koffie (ook koffie heeft een vochtafdrijvend effect) 
-Het eten van teveel vettig voedsel 
-Roken: waarschijnlijk de gemakkelijkste manier om een beslagen tong te krijgen. Mensen die roken hebben meestal een tong die er vreselijk uitziet en die heel ruw is. 
-Geneesmiddelen die je mond uitdrogen 

Enkele tips om je tong (en je mond) gezond te houden:

Een droge mond is zeer ongezond. Drink daarom dagelijks voldoende water (1,5 liter). Als je regelmatig beweging neemt of sport, moet je meer drinken 
Beperk alcohol. Het droogt je mond (en je hele lichaam) uit, wat geen goed idee is 
Vervang regelmatig koffie door thee. 
Roken is niet alleen schadelijk voor je mond en tong, maar ook voor je hele lichaam en gezondheid. Ik weet dat het niet gemakkelijk is om te stoppen, maar probeer sigaretten en sigaren tot een minimum te beperken 
Wees zuinig met suiker. Het is niet alleen nadelig voor je gewicht, maar zorgt ook voor slechte tanden, wat dan weer zorgt voor een slechte adem en een ongezonde tong 
Poets je tanden tweemaal per dag en schraap je tong telkens met een tongschraper. Dit verwijdert de aanslag/bacteriÃ«n op je tong. Je adem zal frisser zijn en je hebt een frisser gevoel in je mond 
Wat je eet en drinkt heeft ook een grote invloed op de staat van je tong. Als je alleen maar ongezonde zaken eet, zal dit een invloed op je lichaam hebben. Niet alleen op je tong, maar ook op je cholesterolgehalte, je gewicht en je totale gezondheid. 

(bron www.gezondheidsweb.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Aanslag op de tong*
Dit is waarschijnlijk verreweg de meest voorkomende oorzaak van slechte adem. Vaak is achter op de tong een aanslag zichtbaar, waarin vele bacteriën huizen die stinkende, zwavelachtige gassen produceren en zodoende halitose veroorzaken. Als een goede mondhygiëne waarbij ook het achterste deel van de tong zoveel mogelijk gepoetst wordt niet helpt, dan zijn er enkele producten (op recept van de tandarts) verkrijgbaar waarmee de tong extra gereinigd kan worden.
Met een zogenaamde *tongreiniger* verwijdert u zelf één- tot tweemaal daags het tongbeslag. *Gorgelmiddelen* (zoals bijvoorbeeld Halita® Gorgelmiddel) bestrijden de groei van bacteriën. Met deze gorgelmiddelen spoelt u tweemaal per dag gedurende één minuut.
Als aanvulling op de Halita® gorgelmiddelen bestaat er tevens een *mondspray* waarmee u gemakkelijk de moeilijkere plaatsen van de mond kunt bereiken, zoals de keelamandelen en het achterste deel van de tong. Met het dagelijks reinigen van uw tong, het gewone tandenpoetsen en het gebruik van de bovenbeschreven producten, zullen de klachten van slechte adem aanmerkelijk afnemen of verdwijnen. 

_(Bron: tandartswesterveld.nl)_

----------

